# arrow weight for 60 lb bow?



## Alan in GA (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm shooting a 352 grain arrow in my 60 lb bows. Do you guys shooting lighter than 70 lb bows try to achieve the 5gr/lb spec?
Should I make up 300 grain arrows or just keep using the 352s?
I'm shooting 26.5" arrows, 100 gr broadheads, graphite shafts.
What would you recommend?


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 23, 2012)

My arrow weighs 350grs. The same arrow I shot thru the 60lb Evo last year, I'm shooting thru a 50lb Omen Pro. And, when my new DNA gets here, I'll shoot the same arrow thru it. I don't try to get to 5gr/lb, 350 just happens to be the weight of what I chose. (radial x weave) My arrow is also the same length of yours Alan, and same weight head....I have no trouble with arrow flight, penetration, or dead deer....


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah it's working and has been. Dropped to 85/75 grain heads for a while a few years ago but decided 100 gr heads were best all around.
Speed of the Hoyt is not that great. The X Force is about 10fps faster all being same.
I get this way after getting the chronograph out..... : )


----------



## The Fever (Oct 23, 2012)

I think the larger issue at hand would be a 26.5 draw length. Pretty sure that's about the same as my 7 year old sister has lol. Sorry man just had too....


----------



## treehugger49 (Oct 23, 2012)

I shoot a Hoyt Trykon at 62 pounds, and I'm using Beman MAX-4 MFX shafts, that weigh in at 10.4 gpi. With 100 grain Rage 2-blade broadheads and Lumenoks® installed my arrows come in at 430 grains.

I recommend the combination of a heavier arrow with the thinner cross-sectional area of the graphite shafts. More kinetic energy and deeper penetration.

Plus, it's easier on the bow and more noise absorption.


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 23, 2012)

*oh well,....*



The Fever said:


> I think the larger issue at hand would be a 26.5 draw length. Pretty sure that's about the same as my 7 year old sister has lol. Sorry man just had too....



Actually my DL is 27", my arrows clear the rest [Octane Hostage Pro] by a half inch or so. Sounds like I shoot from my elbows, don't it?!


----------



## thereheaint (Oct 23, 2012)

Im shooting a parker 70# draw 31" and i shoot 300gr pse arrows works great for me


----------



## DuckArrow (Oct 23, 2012)

I shoot a AR-34 w/ 30" 400 Easton A/C Super Slim, 100 grain broadhead. I have a 29" draw. Pulling 59.5 lbs. the last time I put it thru the chrono, it was averaging in the high 280's


----------

